# Cookie



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I have four adorable blue eyed doelings. I feel like I hit the jackpot!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Aww so cute!! Congratulation!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Let's hear it for the girls!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Should be in the book of Awesome!! Will she be able to nurse all 4?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't think she'll have any trouble nursing four. So funny, I'm curious to see what Carina has. I would have never guessed Cookie was carrying four. I'm having cuteness overload for sure


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Squeeeeeeeee! They're so tiny and perfect!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You've got the cutest little ones! congratsarty:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

And they're out of DesertNanny BBB Holiday Cookie bred to DesertNanny XO Tio Pepe.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Awe, how sweet!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

If that isn't the jackpot...I don't know what is! Congrats!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations!!! So cute!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I just can't get enough of these baby girls. They're so friendly and perfect and adorable. I love them.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

They are so cute! Congratulations


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay! They're ADORABLE
My Nigie gave me triplet doelings last year, so fun when they're ALL girls!
Iris, the doe that gave me triplet doelings last year had quads in 2014 and this year, and she never looks much bigger than the others. I guess some does hide it really well!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wowzers! Congratulations!

What do they weigh? I can't get over the photo of you holding one - I'm used to 8lb+/- boer babies - she is SO tiny in your arms!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

they are so cute and tiny.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

The one I was holding is the tiniest. I haven't weighed them, but she was a little peanut. They're all getting their share of milk, we had worried about the tiny one. They're bouncing around being adorable. I just love them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are absolutely adorable! That tiny one is just precious, and when holding her you can definitely see how little she is, perfect snuggable huggable loveable size!


----------

